# new things at buckshot



## rockdamage (Feb 17, 2013)

just a few things we been working on at buckshot


----------



## bulldog (Feb 17, 2013)

Looks like you do some nice work. You should be a sponsor of the site. It is worth every penny and supports an awesome site.


----------



## rockdamage (Feb 17, 2013)

thanks....... I like to think we are good at what we do but opinions vary lol


----------



## bulldog (Feb 17, 2013)

rockdamage said:


> thanks....... I like to think we are good at what we do but opinions vary lol


 Welcome to owning a business. :LOL2: I deal with it every day. Just be confident that you are doing your best work on EVERY job and you treat people right. Good luck and keep up the good work.


----------



## rockdamage (Feb 17, 2013)

hey .... we met at the boat show


----------



## bulldog (Feb 17, 2013)

I hate to say I don't remember but the amount of people I talked to was astronomical. I hope I answered your questions professionally and did not give you too much of a hard time.


----------

